# need id for small 3 point ???? plow



## chuck100570 (Nov 8, 2021)

i have a ??? 3





































point plow i would like to know which lawn tractor it goes to please help


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks like the remnants of a high wheel, manual, garden cultivator, minus the handles to me.....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

This is something like above.....No way in the world it is a 3 point plow of any brand........


----------



## chuck100570 (Nov 8, 2021)

r



i took some bad pics but will take some more tomorrow

the red circles extends 3- 4inches from the center of the wheel looks like the same tabs a tractor uses to lift with and the yellow has a straight latch there is no way to hook up a top link it might be for a old garden tractor or could be home made


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Those look to me like the top pins that go through a wooden handle.....Also looks like there are pins on the wheel to go through a handle...............If you look at where those pins are compared to the plow and the wheel, there is no way it would work to hook it to a tractor that way. You are either going to have the wheel in the way to hook it to a tractor or the plow backwards......


----------

